# 1st kids born on our farm!



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lucy (1/2 Alpine 1/2 Boer) was bought in April bred to a fullblooded Boer witha due date of July 19.....like clockwork at 9 am that morning she gave me :kidred: :kidred: YAY!!  Birth was quick and trouble free thank goodness....this was her second freshening....she is an awesome mom too!!

Lucy with her twins Kayli and Kelli
[attachment=3:3dgu3egj]IMG_0845.JPG[/attachment:3dgu3egj]

These were taken yesterday.

Kayli
[attachment=2:3dgu3egj]IMG_0874.JPG[/attachment:3dgu3egj]

Kelli
[attachment=1:3dgu3egj]IMG_0868.JPG[/attachment:3dgu3egj]

Momma Lucy......as you can see they prefer one side of the udder!
[attachment=0:3dgu3egj]IMG_0876.JPG[/attachment:3dgu3egj]


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow. The babies are darling! Congrats!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful little babies! Congratulations!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

I love the black heads!
Congrats on the beautiful babies!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

What beautiful little does! You are so lucky!!!

I love the black heads-they are my all time favorites!!

:stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:kidred: :kidred:   :leap: :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Yay!!! Congrats!! They are beautiful!!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Awe they are very adorable congrats on your two doelings


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sweeeeet!!!!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Awwwe........................I just love the white bodies with black heads.


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!! They are adorable!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats x2 girls!!! :leap: :kidred: :kidred: :stars: When we had our first kidding our doe kidded two girls too! Yay for 2 doelings!!! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the beautiful little girls.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

They are so comical....I love watching them discover new things everyday! Oh and taste test everything.....the cat (yuck)....the dog (double yuck)....the rooster (aw man I got a feather in my mouth)!


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

they are beautiful i love them :drool:  :stars: :dance:


----------

